# Sage DB parts



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is this called please and where can I get one, and is it possible to upgrade to brass?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They call it a shower screen inner in the parts list for the DB and on the Oracle. The name means something else on the small machines.

If you can find someone to make one I suspect I would use free cutting stainless.

Personally I suspect this happens when people over tighten the shower screen fixing screw. It just needs "pinching up" to the point where it feels solid. On the other hand the part does show signs of strain in the moulding machine.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You could try phoning Coffee Classics for a part number and then Sage for the part. As we are expected to remove this for cleaning they can't claim it needs an engineer.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Someone in an old thread suggests the IMS Gaggia Precision Shower Screen is a perfect fir. Has anyone tried one of these


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The precision shower screen is the outer screen on the Gaggia, The equivalent piece to the one above is the dispersion disc.

Not familiar with the S/ DBbut would over tightening the P/F be the cause of the cracking ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It might be frank, but a replacement is £0.95 so I doubt it is precision engineering!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@dfk1 there is an old thread back in 2014 about someone fitting a nuova Simonelli brass dispersion plate and IMs screen to a Sage dB. There is a a shop on the web selling then for about £10


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> It might be frank, but a replacement is £0.95 so I doubt it is precision engineering!!


The only cost really is the mould to make them and machine time so shouldn't cost much to make. Precision comes from the moulding tool. That can probably make many many 10's thousands before it wears out.

The screw on my DB was so tight that it was hard to undo - pointless and the usual seal does the sealing job not the inner screen.

The problem they seem to have with them is uneven filling and strain to eject them of the pins that formed the holes. Doubt if that causes them to crack though.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will ring Sage tomorrow and see what they say......many thanks to all


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Be interesting to know how you get on. CC told me that while they couldn't sell me a part directly they could provide part numbers and that Sage wants to look after parts themselves.








Suggests that it may be worth having a part number.

The Gaggia part that will fit is an IMS shower screen. One of them didn't work well at all. The low um number woven one may improve things and I have stuck with it for some time. It finishes up concave when fitted and the thicker rim may show around the edge of the used puck. I've only really noticed that since using Niche and a lower fill height. It traps a fair amount of grinds when the 3 way sucks them up. I'm using 9 on Niche so pretty fine grinding.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

£0.95

58mm Inner Shower Screen for the Dual Boiler™, BES920UK.

Model: SP0020052


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

How come they don't show it on the DB spares page?

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020052.html








Works with - no product found and no add to basket.

They are an odd company even as far as the parts lists are concerned. Pictures with numbers for each part. The the lists themselves - not in numerical order.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rang Sage this morning. Ordered two of the screens at £0.95 plus £2.50 p & P......


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL Don't tell me you are going back to using a DB again ????????????

John

-


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

ajohn said:


> LOL Don't tell me you are going back to using a DB again ????????????
> 
> John
> 
> -


Cooling flushes on that expensive orchestrale have been too big for him


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ajohn said:


> LOL Don't tell me you are going back to using a DB again ????????????
> 
> John
> 
> -


sons machine!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Cooling flushes on that expensive orchestrale have been too big for him


That will be the day!


----------

